# Phone



## joyce miley (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello 

Can some body tell me if i get my phone chip 
will i be able to use it in Cyprus 


Many thanks 

Joyce


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

joyce miley said:


> Hello
> 
> Can some body tell me if i get my phone chip
> will i be able to use it in Cyprus
> ...


Can I also ask, my mobile contract is coming up for renewal this month, but I won't be renewing it as I understand that if you leave your contract before the 12/18 month deadline you have to pay them the monthly rate back. Can I keep the same mobile number and just go as PAYGO in Cyprus?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Can I also ask, my mobile contract is coming up for renewal this month, but I won't be renewing it as I understand that if you leave your contract before the 12/18 month deadline you have to pay them the monthly rate back. Can I keep the same mobile number and just go as PAYGO in Cyprus?



It would be very silly to keep your Uk number in Cyprus as it would work out very expensive.
Mobile phone charges are much much lower in Cyprus.
You just buy a So Easy sim card which comes with some time on it and then you buy phone cards in almost any kiosk to top up.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> It would be very silly to keep your Uk number in Cyprus as it would work out very expensive.
> Mobile phone charges are much much lower in Cyprus.
> You just buy a So Easy sim card which comes with some time on it and then you buy phone cards in almost any kiosk to top up.


You guys have the answers to everything, you're real fountains of knowledge!!

Many thanks, 
Geraldine


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Can I also ask, my mobile contract is coming up for renewal this month, but I won't be renewing it as I understand that if you leave your contract before the 12/18 month deadline you have to pay them the monthly rate back. Can I keep the same mobile number and just go as PAYGO in Cyprus?


Hi Geraldine
We have the same problem as my hubby's contract isn't up until Jul and we move out next week. Orange want £130 to buy out of the contract. 

We have decided we're going to go down the dodgy route! We've cancelled the direct debit already and luckily they have always had the wrong address for us. The postman knows to deliver the bills to us but when we move and divert our post to my mum's, it won't be diverted from the wrong address so it will just be returned by my tenant to orange as "no longer at this address"

dodgy I know, and they could well pursue us for it but as we have never lived at the address they hold they may find it difficult so we're going to take the risk. 

We've had the phone unblocked and will just get a sim in Cyprus so the orange phone number won't be being used. We'll see if we get away with it anyway.........


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

You might have to buy a new hand set. I did but moblie calls are exceptionally cheap here compared to the UK. As a new expat they won't sell you a contract anyway ut I'be been on so easy pay as you go for the last year, I use my phone for business use as well as private and often ring the UK with it and a 35 EUR card lasts a couple of months!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

hi,

Thanks for all your replies.

Good luck with the move, teandto.

Geraldine


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

teandto said:


> Hi Geraldine
> We have the same problem as my hubby's contract isn't up until Jul and we move out next week. Orange want £130 to buy out of the contract.
> 
> We have decided we're going to go down the dodgy route! We've cancelled the direct debit already and luckily they have always had the wrong address for us. The postman knows to deliver the bills to us but when we move and divert our post to my mum's, it won't be diverted from the wrong address so it will just be returned by my tenant to orange as "no longer at this address"
> ...


We had a contract with T-Mobile. We just continued paying and then transfered to an O2. O2 have a good system where people in the UK can ring us in Cyprus on our UK number and they just pay a local call. It only costs us about £5 a month, I think. Means the kids have no excuse for not ringing! 

We then just got a sim for Cyprus to use in one of our older phones. We use MTN cards as the calls used to be cheaper than Vodaphone's So Easy.

Just a question... are you sure Orange can't disable that phone?


----------



## alkis (Dec 15, 2009)

you can keep you nr in cyprus using a diverter named - Rylwy -.

It will divert your incomming calls in the uk to skype, then you can answer them in cyprus via skype again.

daniel


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

teandto said:


> Hi Geraldine
> We have the same problem as my hubby's contract isn't up until Jul and we move out next week. Orange want £130 to buy out of the contract.
> 
> We have decided we're going to go down the dodgy route! We've cancelled the direct debit already and luckily they have always had the wrong address for us. The postman knows to deliver the bills to us but when we move and divert our post to my mum's, it won't be diverted from the wrong address so it will just be returned by my tenant to orange as "no longer at this address"
> ...


there are exceptions to most rules. T-Mobile in the USA has a $200 penalty to cancel the contract but since I was moving out of the country the penalty did not apply. My husband did not take care of his before leaving and although his phone was unblocked it got blocked again.


----------

